# Cheese Boards



## Salty dog (Jul 22, 2013)

Found these at a car show in the boonies. He said he makes them from scrap. 
Perfect for our "cheese board".


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## CanadianMan (Jul 22, 2013)

Those are really nice, good presentation for a cheese board


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 22, 2013)

nice score Salty!


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 22, 2013)

where is this thread?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 22, 2013)

What's cooking....

Good score


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 22, 2013)

ok, thx


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 23, 2013)

I like, especially if you got them at a good deal.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 23, 2013)

$55.00 for the three.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 23, 2013)

Very cool, rip deal


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh, they look great.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice looking boards!


----------



## mzer (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't like them. I would not be happy being served cheese on these and would prefer a plate or a simple, rustic wooden board like this.







Just my .02 as a customer.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

mzer said:


> Don't like them. I would not be happy being served cheese on these and would prefer a plate or a simple, rustic wooden board like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, I'm sure camembert and morbier would taste terrible off of them. :eyebrow:


----------



## 77kath (Jul 25, 2013)

I like cheese served on almost anything. These anythings are better than most.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 25, 2013)

mzer said:


> Don't like them. I would not be happy being served cheese on these and would prefer a plate or a simple, rustic wooden board like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That board is huge. What would you want off that? A whole wheel? I don't know if your joking or serious.


----------



## mzer (Jul 25, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> That board is huge. What would you want off that? A whole wheel? I don't know if your joking or serious.



I was talking about the style, not the size. I didn't realize that criticism wasn't tolerated on this board, but those boards are ugly and I don't like them.


----------

